# I think I'm losing my baby right now.



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know for sure, but I had spotting over the weekend and then period-like blood today with very mild cramping. I'm 8 weeks.

I had to leave class today because of the bleeding (I wasn't expecting it...) and am now home resting. I'm so tired and emotional. I just feel so weird. Dh drove me to the hospital to get my HCG levels checked. I go again on Thursday.

So I'm not exactly positive, but I wanted some advice. I am a full-time student taking 18 credits. My schedule is very demanding and I'm constantly on the go.

My question is: Should I stay home and rest? What did you do? I'm so afraid of being in class when it all happens.

Thank you all so much. As much as this hurts, I am glad you wonderful ladies are all here to support each other


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

How scary for you. I am sending positive vibes your way. I wouldn't know what to tell you to do, but I wanted to send you a cyber hug {{hugs}}. Good luck.


----------



## juicypakwan (Jun 19, 2002)

Just my 2 cents I would stay home. With both my miscarriages just before and after everything passed I becamed very emotional (transition like). I have heard this is quite normal (it happened also with a neighbor I helped a few weeks back as well as my sister who had one just a few days ago). I'm talking total breakdown not just a few tears. I would not want people thinking I was having a nervous breakdown rather than a normal release of emotion during a birth which is what it is. I also felt very vulnerable and I imagine being in public would accentuate that.

If it is a problem skipping classes I would let your teachers in on it they should understand and have options for you to stay home. Maybe have someone tape lectures/labs you can listen to later.

I am so sorry this is happening to you. Take care!


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

mum2be- no no no no sweetie; it just cannot be














I am sending major sticky baby vibes your way. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## mumof4 (Aug 12, 2004)

I would stay home. I been thru all this recently and if your loss is anything like mine then it will be over with in a few days time. And when i lost the baby i had labour like contractions that got really strong and painfuland I was very emotional as well. Hang in there tho there is relief in sight. My bleeding started on sat night and i lost baby by wed. I have found that my iron is low and i been exhausted so i am not taking and recommend flouradix which is an iron formula it helps me keep going as it gives me the energy to move on which i did not have prior to taking it.

many hugs to you moma you are not alone.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

i am hoping that you wont need all of our advise! but either way, i would suggest taking tke time off, most likely it will be only for a few days. if you are not having a m/c, then it may be good for your body to rest because of the bleeding. based on my recent m/c, not knowing what my body was going to do, i thought i could go to work. i made it through a half day, and while i did the things that needed to be done at work, i don't remember doing them, because i was totally distracted by what was going on in my body. i had to leave when the bleeding got unreasonable, and i also felt that since this was in a way the birthing of my baby, albiet 29 weeks too early, it was inappropriate to do it at my workplace. i felt so much more relaxed and supported when i left and got home to my bed. if you can do it, i think you might feel better if you take the time off. if it is a m/c, a m/c definately is a reason enought to leave school. no one who knew what you were going through would expect you to do both. my best wishes to you...


----------



## RivieraMom (Jun 14, 2005)

s and good wishes sent your way. Let us know how you are.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh mama, I hope you don't need our advice.








I just went about my day and volunteered at ds#1 pre-school. I headed home to put the kids down for a nap and that is when it started. I am so glad that I was at home. I had full labor w/ 4 hours of pushing. I spent most of my time in the bath. THere is no way that I could have done that in public. When it was over my friends helped me into bed. I could hardly walk I was so exhausted. I spent 24 hrs in bed. I needed that time physically and emotionally. A m/c is the birth of your child and you wouldn't want to give birth while at school. Hang in there mama and keep us posted.


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

Oh Mama, I am hoping you are doing OK. Thinking of you.

ND


----------



## mirandahope (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with the other posters--look after yourself (and your babe) now, teachers can be informed and dealt with later. You need lots of tlc right now. I hope you will take it easy


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for all your support







You've all made me feel so much better.

Just wanted to update you:

I went to get an ultrasound done this morning. We saw the little baby and the strong heart pumping away! I know that this doesn't mean that everything is okay, but at least our baby is still alive!
Turns out I have a bicornuate uterus. I have a higher risk of miscarrying now. But the ultrasound tech said that was probably what was causing the spotting.









I am still a nervous wreck, but I am glad that for now we are okay. Dh was so excited to see the babe. He had the biggest smile ever when he saw the heartbeat


----------



## KarmaJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

Within days of finding out I was pregnant (about 7 weeks) I started cramping and bleeding heavy. I was told (by the doc) I would lose "the pregnancy." Sep 9, 2005 "the pregnancy" was born 100% healthy and the most beautiful baby ever! It was a blood clot and I bled for 2 weeks or so and had intense prenatle care (unltrasounds every week at first). It turned out fine and I wish the same to you.


----------



## KarmaJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

Alos...forgot to say. I was at very intense, high stress job and was told activity won't make physical difference so it depends on if you would cope mentally better with time off or on regular schedule.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

mum2be,
that is the greatest news! i still am thinking of you, hoping for the best.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Thinking of you mum2be! Take it easy and keep us updated.







s


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

i'm sooo glad you are feeling better and the baby's heart is beating!








imho, i'd drop my classes and focus on meditation or prayer, and being ultra mellow. rest, relax, and send that baby all the love and light you can.


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

I am soooo glad you got to hear the heartbeat!!! What a relief! I hope everything works out for you. You will be in my thoughts


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

Im so happy for you!!
Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Mum2be - glad to read that things are looking better. . . it is awesome to hear that heartbeat, isn't it?


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad all is well!


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

So glad you didn't need the advice. Good luck with your pregnancy and keep us posted.


----------



## dylan27 (Sep 3, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck!!!
Be sure to take care of yourself!


----------

